# NYP-FUL Cardinal/Southwest Chief



## Cal

Time for another! Taking my first transcontinental rail trip, first the Cardinal and transferring to the Chief. It still be more or less detailed.

Woke up a bit before 6, and got ready quickly. We were at the Metropolitan Lounge by 6:10. Track was announced early in the lounge and we headed to track 11. Our SCA, Melanie, greeted us and directed us to our room. The hallways Are tighter than I imagined!

As we settled in, we heard our SCA telling a passenger that masks must be worn despite vaccination status with a tone. Also overheard her talk to the conductor about it with the same tone.

As we got settled in we found out something had spilled in one of our bags.Used all the towels in the room to clean up. I put the used towels jn the towels bin of the shower room and grabbed the towel I saw in there. When the SCA checked in on us she asked about it as she saw the large towel instead of the usual smaller ones. While explaining what happens she kinda sighed and went off to get more towels for the shower. She came back a minute or so later and asked where the dirty ones were, got them, and finished the introduction. About 5 minutes later she replenished the smaller towels in our room.

Just left Trenton, and happy to be back on board. We’ve been going 110 for a good part of the journey so far


----------



## Cal

Quick word on my next leg, was originally in car 332 but the ticket that was printed this morning is now car 330. Seems like they were expecting to have 3-4 sleepers? (Including transdorm)


----------



## Cal

Cal said:


> Quick word on my next leg, was originally in car 332 but the ticket that was printed this morning is now car 330. Seems like they were expecting to have 3-4 sleepers? (Including transdorm)


Was initially gonna be in room 2, upstairs. Now in room 13, downstairs.


----------



## jiml

Cal said:


> Was initially gonna be in room 2, upstairs. Now in room 13, downstairs.


Look at the brighter side - you get to visit the platform every time your car's door is open. Photo opportunities increase.


----------



## Cal

Arriving into WAS. The journey down the NEC was nice. Before arriving into WAS I went to the door to see the yards before being told to move for safety. Ok. Went to the cafe car. A minute later I’m told it’s closed and I must go back. I’m not sure why you can’t sit in the cafe when it’s closed, but oh well.


----------



## Cal

Redacted


----------



## Cal

jiml said:


> Look at the brighter side - you get to visit the platform every time your car's door is open. Photo opportunities increase.


True, that is a bonus. and the shower is right there. Although it also means more stair climbing


----------



## Cal

Just left Washington. Melanie (the SCA) is saying that if we want to have our masks off, the door and curtain must be closed and secured.


----------



## Cal

Been enjoying the more scenic and green ride through Virginia. Currently in line at the cafe car.

An announcement was made in the cafe car (by my SCA) saying no outside food or drink and no laptops/tablets allowed. Is that always the case? Not sure why it would be so different between eastern and western routes.


----------



## Rasputin

Cal said:


> Been enjoying the more scenic and green ride through Virginia. Currently in line at the cafe car.
> 
> An announcement was made in the cafe car (by my SCA) saying no outside food or drink and no laptops/tablets allowed. Is that always the case? Not sure why it would be so different between eastern and western routes.


I have seen plenty of tablets and laptops being used by passengers in the cafe cars on eastern trains.

I don't recall seeing people with outside food in the cafe cars on eastern trains but I don't recall an announcement prohibiting it either.


----------



## Cal

Rasputin said:


> I have seen plenty of tablets and laptops being used by passengers in the cafe cars on eastern trains.
> 
> I don't recall seeing people with outside food in the cafe cars on eastern trains but I don't recall an announcement prohibiting it either.


I thought it felt weird. Probably won’t be spending much time in the cafe, too many rules. I was asked to leave earlier since it was closed as well.


----------



## OBS

Most likely has to do with the limited amount of table space available for passenger use since car is also used as a diner for sleeper service. 
Trying to keep space available for passengers eating, etc.


----------



## daybeers

UGH the cafe attendant lizards strike again, making up their own rules!


----------



## Cal

OBS said:


> Most likely has to do with the limited amount of table space available for passenger use since car is also used as a diner for sleeper service.
> Trying to keep space available for passengers eating, etc.


Our SCA also is only serving meals in room! No eating in the cafe, half of the car (I believe the larger half as well) is occupied by three-four crew members.


----------



## Rasputin

Cal said:


> Our SCA also is only serving meals in room! No eating in the cafe, half of the car (I believe the larger half as well) is occupied by three-four crew members.


If you can't bring in outside food to the cafe car, and you can't eat the cafe food in the cafe car, and you can't work on your tablet or laptop in the cafe car, what is the cafe car good for? Oh wait, I forgot, it's the crew lounge.


----------



## Cal

Rasputin said:


> If you can't bring in outside food to the cafe car, and you can't eat the cafe food in the cafe car, and you can't work on your tablet or laptop in the cafe car, what is the cafe car good for? Oh wait, I forgot, it's the crew lounge.


Whoops, I meant they aren’t giving us the option to eat the flex meals in the cafe car. Food from the cafe is the only food allowed.

I know that this hasn’t bothered just me though, she told an elderly man and a woman these rules, which resulted in the man going back to coach and the woman was upset. From what I heard she’s travelled on Amtrak several times before and this is a first.


----------



## jis

Cal said:


> Our SCA also is only serving meals in room! No eating in the cafe, half of the car (I believe the larger half as well) is occupied by three-four crew members.


Frankly, these East Coast to Chicago trains have forever been weird and each individual run a rule unto itself, and as usual Amtrak has proved to be incapable of getting their OBS folks to heel on these trains and follow any set policy. So nothing new there I am afraid.


----------



## Cal

We are now pulling out of Charlottesville. Stayed there about 10-15 minutes, a good amount of people (10-15) boarded in coach and I believe two got on the sleeper. I went up and got a picture of the engine along with an elderly gentlemen traveling in the sleeper. We are about 30 minutes late, I hope we don’t get much later as I want to see New River Gorge in daylight. However the scenery is supposed to get good soon, so I’m looking forward to that.

As we were pulling into Charlottesville I saw the hill that Monticello is on, it was neat seeing it as we went on a tour there two weeks ago when we arrived by motor home.

Now I’m gonna finish my goldbergs episode I was watching prior to our arrival.


----------



## Cal

A word about lunch, at about a quarter after 11 our SCA asked for our lunch and dinner orders. For lunch we decided to just get some blondies (for later) and drinks, as we weren’t that hungry. We also went to the cafe car where I got the cheese and cracker plate. For dinner we both got the spaghetti which is my favorite flex meal, I’ll let y’all know how that goes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> Our SCA also is only serving meals in room! No eating in the cafe, half of the car (I believe the larger half as well) is occupied by three-four crew members.


That's how it was done back in September - in both directions with different OBS.


----------



## Cal

AmtrakBlue said:


> That's how it was done back in September - in both directions with different OBS.


I believe Simply Railway was able to eat in the cafe car


----------



## Cal

Just stopped on the sizing in Crozet to let our sister track pass who was also dead heading a V2 diner.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> Just stopped on the sizing in Crozet to let our sister track pass who was also dead heading a V2 diner.


I’m reading a series of books that take place in Crozet


----------



## Asher

Cal said:


> We are now pulling out of Charlottesville. Stayed there about 10-15 minutes, a good amount of people (10-15) boarded in coach and I believe two got on the sleeper. I went up and got a picture of the engine along with an elderly gentlemen traveling in the sleeper. We are about 30 minutes late, I hope we don’t get much later as I want to see New River Gorge in daylight. However the scenery is supposed to get good soon, so I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> As we were pulling into Charlottesville I saw the hill that Monticello is on, it was neat seeing it as we went on a tour there two weeks ago when we arrived by motor home.
> 
> Now I’m gonna finish my goldbergs episode I was watching prior to our arrival.


Nice xxxxxxx track


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Was initially gonna be in room 2, upstairs. Now in room 13, downstairs.


Have you been in a downstairs Roomette on a Superliner before?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Just left Washington. Melanie (the SCA) is saying that if we want to have our masks off, the door and curtain must be closed and secured.


Why the Curtain too ? That sounds like Security Theater, something out of the TSA Book of Smoke and Mirrors!


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> Have you been in a downstairs Roomette on a Superliner before?


Yea, my CS/EB trip last year was down stairs


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> Why the Curtain too ? That sounds like Security Theater, something out of the TSA Book of Smoke and Mirrors!


Who knows


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Yea, my CS/EB trip last year was down stairs


I don't care for downstairs myself, my Favorites are #2-#5 )


----------



## Cal

Currently at Clifton Forge. Running about 55 minutes late. I’ve spent the hour or so dozing, listening to the train sounds and looking at the seemingly endless trees. About to walk the train.


----------



## Cal

Passed CSX fuel pads on the way out of Clifton forge, and dinner is about to be served.


----------



## Ryan

Bob Dylan said:


> Why the Curtain too ? That sounds like Security Theater, something out of the TSA Book of Smoke and Mirrors!


Because the rule is to wear the damn mask without exceptions.

If the attendant sees you through the window without a mask, they're supposed to tell you to put it on.

That unpleasantness can be avoided with the curtains closed.


----------



## Cal

Update. Shortly after I posted the last update dinner was delivered. Hopefully my last flex dinner. It was edible.

I’ve been enjoying the scenery as we wind around the mountains, not as dramatic as glacier but still pleasant. The greenbier river is also very pretty.

About 10 minutes ago the conductor came on the PA and made a long announcement. Apparently someone has been smoking, and so the normal smoking announcement was made (although repeated). He also added in the mask announcement.

Next stop is Hinton and then New River Gorge. Still running mags though, it’s already 7PM.


----------



## Cal

Pictures


----------



## Cal

Made it. Running about 90 minutes late though. Service is very spotty. Currently at Prince


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Made it. Running about 90 minutes late though. Service is very spotty. Currently at Prince


One of my Favorite Rural Stations!


----------



## Cal

Once we got along New River Gorge, my eyes were glued to the window. It’s very pretty, although e amount of trees blocking the river can be frustrating. The sunset with it was very nice. I saw Sandstone Falls (almost missed it), and it was neat to see Thurmond (which we only stopped at for 5 seconds). Luckily, we didn’t cross the first bridge over which meant our roomette was on the good side as long as possible. It was getting dark, but luckily it was still fairly lit outside when we went under the impressive new river gorge bridge. When we crossed the bridge I went to the cafe car to see the other side. Unfortunately the glare made it nearly impossible to see outside and there were a few loud people talking (talking about how an outdoor smoke area should be added), so I went back to my room and then took a quick shower. The SCA came by to turn beds and take breakfast orders, but we already turned our room down. For breakfast we both ordered oatmeal with orange juice. She also said that she’d come by an hour before Chicago to clean up the room (no surprise, I’ve heard about it here). Currently in the top bunk about to go to sleep.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Once we got along New River Gorge, my eyes were glued to the window. It’s very pretty, although e amount of trees blocking the river can be frustrating. The sunset with it was very nice. I saw Sandstone Falls (almost missed it), and it was neat to see Thurmond (which we only stopped at for 5 seconds). Luckily, we didn’t cross the first bridge over which meant our roomette was on the good side as long as possible. It was getting dark, but luckily it was still fairly lit outside when we went under the impressive new river gorge bridge. When we crossed the bridge I went to the cafe car to see the other side. Unfortunately the glare made it nearly impossible to see outside and there were a few loud people talking (talking about how an outdoor smoke area should be added), so I went back to my room and then took a quick shower. The SCA came by to turn beds and take breakfast orders, but we already turned our room down. For breakfast we both ordered oatmeal with orange juice. She also said that she’d come by an hour before Chicago to clean up the room (no surprise, I’ve heard about it here). Currently in the top bunk about to go to sleep.


Glad you got to see the Gorge!


----------



## Cal

Went to sleep just after 10PM. Woke up for a little bit at 12, and then woke up at 6 during the stop at Indianapolis and laid in bed for the next hour watching the scenery. At 7:40, breakfast was delivered (we asked for it to be delivered at 8). Currently just relaxing and enjoying the ride. We are still a few minutes late.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Went to sleep just after 10PM. Woke up for a little bit at 12, and then woke up at 6 during the stop at Indianapolis and laid in bed for the next hour watching the scenery. At 7:40, breakfast was delivered (we asked for it to be delivered at 8). Currently just relaxing and enjoying the ride. We are still a few minutes late.


I bet you'll have a good Lunch in Chicago and be glad to have "Real" food @ Dinner on the Chief!


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> I bet you'll have a good Lunch in Chicago and be glad to have "Real" food @ Dinner on the Chief!


Any suggestions for lunch? Haven’t looked at the options yet

And I am VERY excited for my steak tonight.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Any suggestions for lunch? Haven’t looked at the options yet
> 
> And I am VERY excited for my steak tonight.


Since they've done away with the Veggie Burger ( which was Very Good), the Angus Burger is always good! 
( with Bacon and Cheese if you like them)

I'd pass on the Chili or the Caesars Salad since you can get really good versions where you live!

2nd Choice would be the Grilled Cheese which sounds interesting.

Wish they still had the Special Sandwich @ Lunch( it was different on different Routes).

Don't forget to get an early Dinner Rez, you don't want to be told "We're out!" when you order the Steak and your favorite Desert!
( and try the New Lobster Crab Cake, they used to be pretty good on the LD Trains)


----------



## OBS

I think he meant in Chicago...


----------



## jis

OBS said:


> I think he meant in Chicago...


I believe so since they do not serve lunch on the Cardinal on the day of arrival in Chicago. And @Cal 's train is running only around 40mins late.


----------



## PVD

Interesting, I always thought the Veg (black bean/chipotle) burger was pretty good. Theere is still a vegan burger on the cafe menu, I wonder if it will rotate back down the road.


----------



## Cal

OBS said:


> I think he meant in Chicago...


Correct. But I will definitely get the angus burger tomorrow on the Chief.


----------



## Cal

The SCA just came by and got our linens. Apparently someone got physical with staff at Charlottesville yesterday which is part of the reason we’re delayed.

We are in Illinois and less than an hour from Chicago. It’s been a relaxing morning. And we’ve seen a lot more freight than yesterday.


----------



## Cal

Last update for the Cardinal.

The last hour of the trip was pleasant, enjoyed watching the now-urban scenery go by and watching trains (the foamer in me was happy to see a feromex). I saw a lot of bridges that used to have tracks over them but now don’t, I wonder why the tracks were ripped up.

As we came in, we “raced” a Metra BNSF line into the station. After disembarking we put our luggage in the metropolitan lounge and walked to a nearby pizza place. Now waiting for it to open.


----------



## Cal

And I forgot to put pictures again


----------



## Ryan

Which nearby pizza place?


----------



## Cal

Ryan said:


> Which nearby pizza place?


Giordanos


----------



## jis

Cal said:


> Giordanos


The AU and OTOL pilgrimage place


----------



## Cal

Time to dig in


----------



## Ryan

Excellent choice. I'm somewhat jealous.


----------



## Cal

Now in the Pennsylvania Room of the Metropolitan Lounge. Snacks are back in the lounge.

by the way the coffee station was in use on the cardinal, not sure if anything other than coffee was available. The SCA just said coffee was available


----------



## Cal

Empire builder was just called to board. We moved downstairs and are now waiting at a table for boarding. There’s a group of Amish here waiting for 3 as well, I wonder how far they’re going. I believe some Amish also boarded the EB.


----------



## Dakota 400

Cal said:


> Woke up for a little bit at 12, and then woke up at 6 during the stop at Indianapolis



You missed The Queen City: Cincinnati! 



Cal said:


> laid in bed for the next hour watching the scenery.



That's what I enjoy doing in the early morning as well.


----------



## Cal

Just boarded the Chief, I believe a Boy Scout troop is on board. Room on the right side, downstairs. 

There’s a baggage car on the rear, unfortunately that means the railfan window is partly obstructed.


----------



## Cal

Currently racing down the track. Our SCA has checked in on us, he’s very friendly. The LSA also came and took dinner reservations. Will probably be unpacking soon.


----------



## jiml

Cal said:


> Currently racing down the track. Our SCA has checked in on us, he’s very friendly. The LSA also came and took dinner reservations. Will probably be unpacking soon.


Your steak awaits.


----------



## Cal

So excited.


----------



## Cal

From an announcement, it seems that the downstairs seating in the SSL is open! Although only for consumption of food from the cafe.


----------



## Cal

I think a BNSF intermodal’s knuckle broke. Passed a few engines that had a few cars, then about a minute or so later a bunch of cars with no engines.


----------



## Cal

Just passed our sister train, which is quite late. I’ve been in the SSL relaxing since Aurora. I know many on here don’t enjoy the scenery in the Midwest, but I find it pleasant. Very different from Southern California. Loving the horn sequences they are happening often. 

Unfortunately many, including a handful of scouts, aren’t following the mask mandate. Meanwhile cases are rising… 


Galesburg is next, and I’ll be on the cam sending info to the viewers.


----------



## PVD

Cal said:


> From an announcement, it seems that the downstairs seating in the SSL is open! Although only for consumption of food from the cafe.


That is the by the book standard. If the lower is the service area, it does not allow outside food unless you have also bought something from the cafe
.7. Personal Food and Beverage (Non-Amtrak) a) May be consumed by customers in the following locations. • Any Coach seat. • Any Sleeping Car accommodation (both alcohol and non-alcohol beverages permitted). • Upper level of Superliner Lounge Cars. • Acela equipment. • Empire Service equipment. • Northeast Regional Café Cars. • Auto Train lower level of Sleeper Lounge Car only when the service area is in the upper level. • Auto Train upper level of Sleeper Lounge Car only when the service area is on the lower level. • Sleeper Lounge Car (Sleeping Car Customers only) single level included. b) All other Food Service Cars are intended for the consumption of only Amtrak provided meals, snacks and beverages, with the following exceptions. • When a customer makes a purchase from the long distance Lounge Car, only then may the customer consume personal food and beverages in the lower level of a Superliner Lounge Car. • Customers are prohibited from consuming personal food and beverage items in all single level Long Distance Lounge and all Dining Cars.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Correct. But I will definitely get the angus burger tomorrow on the Chief.


Sorry I misread, I forgot you weren't on the Chief yet,hope you found something good in Chicago!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Just passed our sister train, which is quite late. I’ve been in the SSL relaxing since Aurora. I know many on here don’t enjoy the scenery in the Midwest, but I find it pleasant. Very different from Southern California. Loving the horn sequences they are happening often.
> 
> Unfortunately many, including a handful of scouts, aren’t following the mask mandate. Meanwhile cases are rising…
> 
> 
> Galesburg is next, and I’ll be on the cam sending info to the viewers.


Mention that to the Conductor about the Masks, all Crew is supposed to enforce it!


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> Sorry I misread, I forgot you weren't on the Chief yet,hope you found something good in Chicago!


I’d say Giordanos is a good choice. I think @jis and @Ryan agree as well  


Currently waiting for dinner to be called. Enjoying the scenery


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> Mention that to the Conductor about the Masks, all Crew is supposed to enforce it!


Both conductors I’ve seen have enforced it (that’s a first)


----------



## jiml

Cal said:


> I’d say Giordanos is a good choice. I think @jis and @Ryan agree as well


Definitely my "go to" in the Union Station area.


----------



## Cal

Two hours later, I’m back from dinner. It was announced just as I finished my last post. 


It was GREAT. We were seated with an engineer from the Zephyr (Reno-Winnemuca) named Ron and his wife. We had great conversation with them, mostly about railroading and Amtrak in particular (I brought up AU). The LSA, chuck, got our orders. The salad was good. The steak was really good. Cooked perfectly, I loved it. The baked potato gets a thumbs up as well. For dessert I got the cheesecake while the others ordered everything else. All of us cleaned our plates, it was great. The only complaint is that the carrot and cheesecake portions were a bit small (especially compared to the large chocolate cake). However afterwards we were all full. Can’t wait for breakfast tomorrow. 


We saw a full rainbow while eating, that was quite a sight. And a conductor showed me a derailment (or the cleanup) that we passed. Apparently it happened about a week ago due to floods. 


Overall, amazing experience. So glad it’s back! Now gonna relax, catch up on AU, and probably head to bed. Although I do plan to step out at Kansas City


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Two hours later, I’m back from dinner. It was announced just as I finished my last post.
> 
> 
> It was GREAT. We were seated with an engineer from the Zephyr (Reno-Winnemuca) named Ron and his wife. We had great conversation with them, mostly about railroading and Amtrak in particular (I brought up AU). The LSA, chuck, got our orders. The salad was good. The steak was really good. Cooked perfectly, I loved it. The baked potato gets a thumbs up as well. For dessert I got the cheesecake while the others ordered everything else. All of us cleaned our plates, it was great. The only complaint is that the carrot and cheesecake portions were a bit small (especially compared to the large chocolate cake). However afterwards we were all full. Can’t wait for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> 
> We saw a full rainbow while eating, that was quite a sight. And a conductor showed me a derailment (or the cleanup) that we passed. Apparently it happened about a week ago due to floods.
> 
> 
> Overall, amazing experience. So glad it’s back! Now gonna relax, catch up on AU, and probably head to bed. Although I do plan to step out at Kansas City


Fantastic!


----------



## Cal

Just took a shower, will probably go to sleep soon.


----------



## Alice

Cal said:


> We were seated with an engineer from the Zephyr (Reno-Winnemuca) named Ron and his wife.


I wonder if that is the Ron I know. Lives in Reno, owns a caboose I've stayed at that is kept at a little museum dedicated to hobo culture in Weed. The place has a couple of other cabooses including the 1893 one that used to belong to Utah Phillips, activist and musician.


----------



## Cal

Alice said:


> I wonder if that is the Ron I know. Lives in Reno, owns a caboose I've stayed at that is kept at a little museum dedicated to hobo culture in Weed. The place has a couple of other cabooses including the 1893 one that used to belong to Utah Phillips, activist and musician.


That’s quite possible. He gave me his card for the RWU (railroad workers United). Do you know if he’s part of that group?


----------



## Alice

Cal said:


> That’s quite possible. He gave me his card for the RWU (railroad workers United). Do you know if he’s part of that group?


Yes, an officer. If you make contact with him, tell him you know Alice and ask about visiting him in Weed, it is an incredible place. You'll need a car (or bike from Weed). Black Butte Center for Railroad Culture


----------



## Cal

Woke up at 6, and now just resting enjoying the ride. Will probably have a late breakfast.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> Since they've done away with the Veggie Burger ( which was Very Good), the Angus Burger is always good!
> ( with Bacon and Cheese if you like them)
> 
> I'd pass on the Chili or the Caesars Salad since you can get really good versions where you live!
> 
> 2nd Choice would be the Grilled Cheese which sounds interesting.
> 
> Wish they still had the Special Sandwich @ Lunch( it was different on different Routes).
> 
> Don't forget to get an early Dinner Rez, you don't want to be told "We're out!" when you order the Steak and your favorite Desert!
> ( and try the New Lobster Crab Cake, they used to be pretty good on the LD Trains)


This has me really looking forward to three upcoming trips. Mouth is watering for good food and the view! Haven't traveled Amtrak in over two years due to covid... and with all the incentives I may still qualify for Executive Plus for the next year. The best perk will be access to Moynihan Lounge whenever doing side trips out of NYP.


----------



## Cal

Breakfast was excellent, this time we were seated alone. Took a little while for them to come get our orders, but the diner was pretty full and there’s only the LSA and the SA. I believe the crew has occupied four tables (two on each side). 

After breakfast I returned to the room and relaxed. Chuck the LSA came by for lunch reservations a few minutes ago and we got the 12:30 PM reservation. Now I’m in the SSL where I plan to stay for quite a while, at least till Raton. Only a few seats left though, with all the Amish and Boy Scouts (I saw 6 of them at a table!)


----------



## Cal

I asked if I could get the grits with the scrambled eggs, the SA said they were out. I assume that if they weren’t out you could have them with the eggs.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Cal said:


> Breakfast was excellent, this time we were seated alone. Took a little while for them to come get our orders, but the diner was pretty full and there’s only the LSA and the SA. I believe the crew has occupied four tables (two on each side).
> 
> After breakfast I returned to the room and relaxed. Chuck the LSA came by for lunch reservations a few minutes ago and we got the 12:30 PM reservation. Now I’m in the SSL where I plan to stay for quite a while, at least till Raton. Only a few seats left though, with all the Amish and Boy Scouts (I saw 6 of them at a table!)


The pics of those meals look just as good as the promo's. Says a lot for quality of service and passenger commitment! Enjoy your trip  ‼


----------



## Cal

20th Century Rider said:


> The pics of those meals look just as good as the promo's. Says a lot for quality of service and passenger commitment! Enjoy your trip  ‼


It was good too! French toast was better than the one my neighbor made a few weeks back. Eggs and potatoes were also good, we both cleaned our plates.


----------



## Cal

Just now leaving Raton. Raton Pass was very pretty, and I was in the SSL for most of it. 

Left Raton about 15 minutes late, a lot of scouts came off and on. Now I’m gonna get ready for seeing some semaphores


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> Just now leaving Raton. Raton Pass was very pretty, and I was in the SSL for most of it.
> 
> Left Raton about 15 minutes late, a lot of scouts came off and on. Now I’m gonna get ready for seeing some semaphores


I think the semaphores are gone.


----------



## Cal

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think the semaphores are gone.


Not all of them, not yet. Soon though. Unless BNSF wiped the last handful out since May


----------



## Cal

Got them! This is at the north end of the siding by Wagon Mound. Unfortunately the other end has new signals.

I think there’s a handful more south of Las Vegas.


----------



## Cal

By the way, BNSF is doing some work on Raton sub. It also looked like some of the tracks on Raton pass were welded.


----------



## jis

Those semaphores must be a maintenance nightmare. No wonder they want to get rid of them.


Cal said:


> By the way, BNSF is doing some work on Raton sub. It also looked like some of the tracks on Raton pass were welded.


This is the work you are seeing...









$5.6 million grant to help pay for work along Southwest Chief rail route between Colorado and New Mexico


The U.S. Department of Transportation has awarded Amtrak a $5.6 million grant for track improvements and other work in New Mexico and Colorado along the Southwest Chief passenger train route betwee…




www.denverpost.com


----------



## Cal

jis said:


> Those semaphores must be a maintenance nightmare. No wonder they want to get rid of them.
> 
> This is the work you are seeing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5.6 million grant to help pay for work along Southwest Chief rail route between Colorado and New Mexico
> 
> 
> The U.S. Department of Transportation has awarded Amtrak a $5.6 million grant for track improvements and other work in New Mexico and Colorado along the Southwest Chief passenger train route betwee…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.denverpost.com


But it’s a shame they have to be removed, a great piece of history. I’m glad I got to see them before they are gone forever. 


Thanks for the info on the track work.


----------



## Cal

After Raton I continued to hang in the SSL until lunch time was called (a few minutes late). It was good, but I think I liked breakfast and dinner better. There weren’t too many people in the diner so we were seated alone. Unfortunately they are out of the chocolate cake, didn’t get a chance to try it.

During lunch we passed several semaphores, which are the westernmost ones. From a Google search I learned that there are (or at least used to) be) semaphores along the Cardinal route in Indiana, ads they still there?

Now I’m back in the SSL as we cruise through Glorieta Pass, which I think is the scenic highlight of the trip. We’ve been running close to on time the whole way. Kinda hope we are delayed an hour or two tonight so I can wake up leisurely tomorrow.


----------



## Rasputin

Cal said:


> I asked if I could get the grits with the scrambled eggs, the SA said they were out. I assume that if they weren’t out you could have them with the eggs.


Thanks for asking. So it appears that grits would normally be available.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Cal said:


> After Raton I continued to hang in the SSL until lunch time was called (a few minutes late). It was good, but I think I liked breakfast and dinner better. There weren’t too many people in the diner so we were seated alone. Unfortunately they are out of the chocolate cake, didn’t get a chance to try it.
> 
> During lunch we passed several semaphores, which are the westernmost ones. From a Google search I learned that there are (or at least used to) be) semaphores along the Cardinal route in Indiana, ads they still there?
> 
> Now I’m back in the SSL as we cruise through Glorieta Pass, which I think is the scenic highlight of the trip. We’ve been running close to on time the whole way. Kinda hope we are delayed an hour or two tonight so I can wake up leisurely tomorrow.


BTW... how do you get such great pics? I've had an Iphone12 for about a year and it's way too complicated but it takes good pics. Maybe I'm the only one on the forum who struggles with technology... but want to share with the group when I start doing trans-cons again in October. Any simple tips?


----------



## Cal

20th Century Rider said:


> BTW... how do you get such great pics? I've had an Iphone12 for about a year and it's way too complicated but it takes good pics. Maybe I'm the only one on the forum who struggles with technology... but want to share with the group when I start doing trans-cons again in October. Any simple tips?


I have the iPhone 12 mini, same camera as the iPhone 12. Usually I zoom out to make it .5 using the wide lens to capture more and it turns out well. No special tricks. Just play with it a bit and I’m sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Cal

After glorieta I continued to stay in the SSL, with the exception of Apache Canyon where I got a video from the railfan window, would’ve been better if the baggage car wasn’t back there but oh well.

Just before Lamy we passed a late train 4, led by P42 #4. It was also carrying a superliner at the back behind the baggage car.

About 20-30 minutes before coming onto the Rail Runner tracks the LSA announced he would be coming around for dinner reservations soon. My traveling partner was asleep so I hung around the doorway until he came by and got a 7 PM reservation. So I should be able to step out at Gallup.

Went back to the SSL and we soon entered the ABQ area. The conductor announced that coach would be full after departing ABQ (the last coach only had the scouts and a handful of passengers, first car pretty full). We arrived a few minutes late and I stepped out from the last coach (I didn’t know some bathroom doors were green) and walked to the front to witness refueling. Stayed outside for most of the stop.

Since departing I’ve been in the roomette relaxing, checking AU, and charging my phone. Might head back to the SSL later. I’m afraid this trip is coming to a close all too soon for me.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Cal said:


> I have the iPhone 12 mini, same camera as the iPhone 12. Usually I zoom out to make it .5 using the wide lens to capture more and it turns out well. No special tricks. Just play with it a bit and I’m sure you can figure it out.


As I enjoy your pictures I will also learn from them!


----------



## Cal

I did not last long


----------



## Cal

Alright, one of the last updates (). Relaxed in the SSL and enjoyed watching the scenery. I really feel that the rock formations are some of the best scenery on the route, quite under appreciated.

For dinner, I was intending to step off at Gallup, walk to my sleeper, and then hop back on there to prepare for dinner. Unfortunately we were stopped for 30 minutes for two eastbound freight trains and so I had to go back before Gallup.

Right at 7 the announcement came on an we headed down. The LSA let us know that they DO have chocolate cake, it was just hiding in the freezer. We both had the salad for an appetizer, and before we could properly finish the main course arrived. I got the chicken and my traveling partner got the Tortellini with pesto cream. Both received rave reviews. Since we had both snacked earlier we were very full and split a piece of cake. It was really rich, but good. We didn’t finish it and instead got it wrapped and will snack on it later. Tomorrow I intend to to wake up early and enjoy breakfast.

Now relaxing in my room and watching/listening to the Goldbergs. Will prepare for bed soon. Hopefully I awake to find us late and I can see cajon pass in daylight.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I skipped lunch on one of my trips years ago to make sure I had room for the chocolate lava cake after my steak.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Being an iPhone idiot, I only recently discovered that my camera was taking "live" photos, i.e. short little 1 second movie bursts. Perfect on train trips for removing bridge structures and trees from otherwise scenic shots. Once you find a clear frame, you can mark it as the "key" photo. Hit edit and then pick the little target symbol.


----------



## Cal

We set up the beds a bit before Winslow, and relaxed. I stepped off quickly at flagstaff, and went to sleep shortly after departing.

Had a decent nights sleep, my alarm was set for 5 am so I could get breakfast although I awoke a few times between 2 and 5 AM. At 4:40 I just got up, and got dressed. We pulled into Victorville shortly after. As we passed the Hesperia railcam I put my flashlight on, you can see it in the video.

at 5 AM I headed to the diner alone, as my traveling partner was still asleep. Had a great breakfast of French toast with potatoes and bacon. By the time I finished we were about to leave Cajon pass and the sky was becoming lighter. I went to the SSL where I stayed until Yoruba Linda, just savoring the last hour on the train.

A handful of people got off in San Bernardino, Riverside, and Fullerton respectively. I only saw scouts get off in Fullerton but I wasn’t really paying attention to the others.

Once I got back to my room, I found that our SCA was getting the bed sheets, and my traveling partner was across the hall chatting. Before I knew it, we were pulling into Fullerton just a minute or so late. Had to snap a few last pictures before heading to my ride. As we walked over the bridge with a handful of other passengers (including some Amish, which I was surprised to see they came out so far. I heard they transferred to a southbound Surfliner to SAN) the train pulled away.

We went to our ride, and am now home.

Thanks to everyone who followed along, this was a wonderful trip. Can’t wait to get back on board.

For those wondering, old bedding on the cardinal and Chief.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I think I've heard that the Amish go to Mexico for medical care.


----------



## Cal

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think I've heard that the Amish go to Mexico for medical care.


Interesting. 



Gotta say, it's so weird using AU on my computer now that I've been doing all this on my phone!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> Gotta say, it's so weird using AU on my computer now that I've been doing all this on my phone!


You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Eric in East County

Cal,


Cal said:


> We set up the beds a bit before Winslow, and relaxed. I stepped off quickly at flagstaff, and went to sleep shortly after departing.
> 
> Had a decent nights sleep, my alarm was set for 5 am so I could get breakfast although I awoke a few times between 2 and 5 AM. At 4:40 I just got up, and got dressed. We pulled into Victorville shortly after. As we passed the Hesperia railcam I put my flashlight on, you can see it in the video.
> 
> at 5 AM I headed to the diner alone, as my traveling partner was still asleep. Had a great breakfast of French toast with potatoes and bacon. By the time I finished we were about to leave Cajon pass and the sky was becoming lighter. I went to the SSL where I stayed until Yoruba Linda, just savoring the last hour on the train.
> 
> A handful of people got off in San Bernardino, Riverside, and Fullerton respectively. I only saw scouts get off in Fullerton but I wasn’t really paying attention to the others.
> 
> Once I got back to my room, I found that our SCA was getting the bed sheets, and my traveling partner was across the hall chatting. Before I knew it, we were pulling into Fullerton just a minute or so late. Had to snap a few last pictures before heading to my ride. As we walked over the bridge with a handful of other passengers (including some Amish, which I was surprised to see they came out so far. I heard they transferred to a southbound Surfliner to SAN) the train pulled away.
> 
> We went to our ride, and am now home.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who followed along, this was a wonderful trip. Can’t wait to get back on board.
> 
> For those wondering, old bedding on the cardinal and Chief.


Cal,

Thank you so much for your on-going commentary on your trip, which we followed installment by installment with great interest. Being able to read trip reports like yours is what makes our daily visits to AU so interesting. Thanks again for sharing.

Eric & Pat


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, it's so weird using AU on my computer now that I've been doing all this on my phone!


I followed the opposite path.

When my PC died, I got a New Smart Phone with an Unlimited Plan, cancelled my Internet @ Home, and now do everything on my Phone, including AU.


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> When my PC died, I got a New Smart Phone with an Unlimited Plan, cancelled my Internet @ Home, and now do everything on my Phone, including AU.


I find it much easier to type on the computer, and to handle things. Also I couldn't get the video AmtrakBlue got of my train on my phone working. I'll stick with the computer for now!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> I find it much easier to type on the computer, and to handle things. Also I couldn't get the video AmtrakBlue got of my train on my phone working. I'll stick with the computer for now!


You're also tech savy and I'm a Luddite!


----------



## alpha3

Great write-up, loved your commentary, great pics. SWC is the only LD train I've not been on; while I loved your pics, I think I prefer the other routes, as far a scenery goes. Nice to see the menu items lived up to their promo billing. I think I see the CZ again in my near future....


----------



## Cal

alpha3 said:


> Great write-up, loved your commentary, great pics. SWC is the only LD train I've not been on; while I loved your pics, I think I prefer the other routes, as far a scenery goes. Nice to see the menu items lived up to their promo billing. I think I see the CZ again in my near future....


Thank you. The SWC scenery isn't dramatic, but it is pleasant. 

Meanwhile, the CZ is the only western LD train I haven't been on, gotta get on it sometime soon!


----------



## pennyk

Thanks for your trip report. Although I have been on the SWC many times, I am planning a cross country trip in December taking the Lake Shore Limited and Southwest Chief (then CS, then CZ). Hopefully, things will work out and I will be traveling cross country again.


----------



## Barb Stout

Cal said:


> Got them! This is at the north end of the siding by Wagon Mound. Unfortunately the other end has new signals.
> 
> I think there’s a handful more south of Las Vegas.


How do you get that view (on top of the train?)?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Barb Stout said:


> How do you get that view (on top of the train?)?


Superliner is taller than the baggage car. He’s looking out the door on the last coach car. The baggage car, which normally is behind the engine, is at the end of the train.


----------



## Dakota 400

Cal said:


> I got the chicken



A question about the vegetables served: the carrots look like carrot "nuggets". Am I correct? I have never seen carrots like that. Were they good?

Thanks for posting such an interesting report with excellent photos. Most appreciated!


----------



## Cal

AmtrakBlue said:


> Superliner is taller than the baggage car. He’s looking out the door on the last coach car. The baggage car, which normally is behind the engine, is at the end of the train.


Correct, which is why I called it a discount railfan window! 



Dakota 400 said:


> A question about the vegetables served: the carrots look like carrot "nuggets". Am I correct? I have never seen carrots like that. Were they good?
> 
> Thanks for posting such an interesting report with excellent photos. Most appreciated!


Yeah. I'm not a fan of cooked carrots so I didn't really touch them. However I didn't love the green beans (weren't that much better than flex ones IMO)

Thanks for the compliment! I'm glad y'all enjoyed it.


----------



## jiml

Great report; thanks for sharing.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> I followed the opposite path.
> 
> When my PC died, I got a New Smart Phone with an Unlimited Plan, cancelled my Internet @ Home, and now do everything on my Phone, including AU.


Your are indeed more tech savvy than I! I got an Iphone12 a year ago and it's got thousands of options for everything... not a day goes by when I don't want to slam it on the ground. As for my Macbook Air laptop its as smooth as silk. I can do anything on it... it's intuitive and I just use it. 

When I start my trips I have no idea how to import my pics to AU and do AU on the Iphone while I'm enroute. So I will try to share a commentary and pics if I can figure it out... but Iphones are difficult to use.

Here's an example of the frustration so many are having. You sit down to dinner at a restaurant and there is a tray of condiments... salt, pepper, ketchup, mustard, and tabasco. You throw on what you want and enjoy dinner.

The next night you go to another restaurant and in front of you there's a thick booklet describing all the condiments available with dinner... with detailed description and a brief history, analysis, ingredients... reviews, and so on ... when the waiter takes your order asks you to select from a salt menu which type of salt you would like to use... the same for pepper from a pepper menu... and a ketchup menu, and a mustard menu, and a hot sauce menu... and so on. Your diner is brought and starts to get cold as you are confused and frustrated. You yell... 'Just get me some salt and pepper!'

If this sounds silly... so is the Iphone!


----------



## Cal

20th Century Rider said:


> When I start my trips I have no idea how to import my pics to AU and do AU on the Iphone while I'm enroute.


If you take pictures on your phone and use AU on your phone, just click the attach files button and pictures you took recently should show up.


----------



## Willbridge

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think I've heard that the Amish go to Mexico for medical care.


There are Amish communities in Mexico. A few years ago in the boarding line in Great Falls I met an Amish woman who only spoke German (Martin Luther's) and Spanish. She had been visiting from a ranch in Mexico. I told her uncle I'd help her with German on the bus to Denver and then she'd do fine on the bus with Spanish from there. In the bus, another Army veteran whose German was better than mine chimed in and then a young woman who turned out to be a German tourist introduced herself. As often is the case, the German woman found conversation challenging but interesting due to three centuries or so of language evolution.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Great report. Ready to head to ABQ on the SWC.


----------



## Cal

Railroad Bill said:


> Great report. Ready to head to ABQ on the SWC.


Thank you! Hope you enjoy the trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Regarding the Amish going to Mexico for medical reasons.
And, yes, there’s is a large Amish & Mennonite population in Mexico.









Amish and Mennonite Patients Push An Experiment In Health Care Price Transparency


Millersburg, Ohio is a 700-mile drive from Unionville, Missouri, so it’s an unlikely place for a Unionville resident to schedule a medical procedure. That…




www.google.com










How the Amish Drive Down Medical Costs - WSJ







www.wsj.com


----------



## Dakota 400

20th Century Rider said:


> sounds silly... so is the Iphone!



Not a very encouraging post for me to read. I reluctantly need to buy a smartphone. But, I appreciate knowing your opinion.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Dakota 400 said:


> Not a very encouraging post for me to read. I reluctantly need to buy a smartphone. But, I appreciate knowing your opinion.


Best thing is to do some research... just google... and check reviews on various sites. I've come across a few tech sites that I find hard to navigate so I didn't post them. 

Do you like things with details and do you enjoy perusing small print??? What is your tech style? Talk to your friends and get their opinions as well. Smart phones have become a necessity in today's world... so pace yourself, take your time... and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dakota 400 said:


> Not a very encouraging post for me to read. I reluctantly need to buy a smartphone. But, I appreciate knowing your opinion.


Look @ Android phones, there's lots of really good ones, and not all are so expensive that they require a Second Mortgage to buy.( you don't really need all the latest Bells and Whistles on the NEW AND IMPROVED Models)

I know Apple makes good products that are highly desired, but they tend to be over priced in lots of cases.


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> I know Apple makes good products that are highly desired, but they tend to be over priced in lots of cases.


Can't argue with this, and I own an iPhone.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> Look @ Android phones, there's lots of really good ones, and not all are so expensive that they require a Second Mortgage to buy.( you don't really need all the latest Bells and Whistles on the NEW AND IMPROVED Models)
> 
> I know Apple makes good products that are highly desired, but they tend to be over priced in lots of cases.


And to pay for more 'features' than I personally would ever use. Still learning how to use it after 1 year!


----------



## Bob Dylan

20th Century Rider said:


> And to pay for more 'features' than I personally would ever use. Still learning how to use it after 1 year!


3 months for me!


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> 3 months for me!



OK... I'm gonna work on it. There's no turning back now cause it's so expensive... and of course there's a Verizon contract attached. I'm also getting accustomed to the Amtrak app... so who says 'You can't teach an old dog new tricks!"


----------



## Bob Dylan

20th Century Rider said:


> OK... I'm gonna work on it. There's no turning back now cause it's so expensive... and of course there's a Verizon contract attached. I'm also getting accustomed to the Amtrak app... so who says 'You can't teach an old dog new tricks!"


My tech advisor, my Grandaughter, is going to teach me how to use my new phone!


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> My tech advisor, my Grandaughter, is going to teach me how to use my new phone!


Ah Ha! I knew you had some 'inside sources.' Lucky you!  ⚠


----------



## flitcraft

Bob Dylan said:


> My tech advisor, my Grandaughter, is going to teach me how to use my new phone!


The last electronic thing I purchased where I think I know how to use all of its features is my toaster.


----------



## daybeers

20th Century Rider said:


> I'm also getting accustomed to the Amtrak app... so who says 'You can't teach an old dog new tricks!"


I'm so sorry you have to endure learning about smartphones with how badly coded and optimized the Amtrak app is.


----------



## cassie225

Awesome report, food looked amazing


----------



## John Santos

This comment has drifted into a "smart phone to replace a wired computer" thread, so here goes.

To remain initially on-topic, I have an international plan on my Verizon contract. (It is fairly cheap at $5/day and it only activates when you use the phone "outside the US". I think it only works in Canada and Mexico, and includes free roaming. It you plan to be out of the US for more than a couple of weeks, there are much better and cheaper options.) I signed up in 2018 for a two week business trip to Calgary in the dead of winter. (Train review: the local LRV was great and free and frequent for my 6-block hotel<->work commute at 20 below in constant snow.) However, in summer 2019 I neglected to disable it and woke up on the TE/SSL approaching El Paso to discover I had been dinged for a day of international calling. Apparently there is a stretch of track east of El Paso where the strongest cell signal is from a Mexican tower so it thinks you are there. Watch out! I think the same thing could happen on the EB on the coast in Washington, looking out as Vancouver Island.
My iPhone, and I think most Androids and other smart phones have an ability to create a local WiFi hotspot. This lets non-cell equipped tablets and laptops work via the phone. I've used it with my iPad on many Amtrak trains, including the NEC, LSL, EB, TE, SSL and Crescent. I don't remember if I tried to use it on the CZ, CS or CL, but no reason why it shouldn't work. It also works with my laptop. It only works where there is a decent enough cell signal, and usually provides much better WiFi than Amtrak does. It does use a lot of data, but they bumped me to 5GB with some roll-over at some point and running out hasn't been an issue. If you set it up with a password, people can't steal your bandwidth. On the other hand, if you are generous, you can leave the password off and anyone can use it.
I find the iPad much easier to work with than the phone. Fat fingers make typing very hard on the phone. Plus I got a Kensington Blue-Tooth wireless keyboard that makes the iPad almost as good as a regular computer for most things. About $30 on Amazon, multiple brands available.
The WiFi and some apps (such as the speed-tracking App I use) drain the phone battery quickly. You'll want a multiple outlet extension cord and multiple charging cords and power warts (or better an extension cord with multiple USB ports.) Everything I have seems to use a different charging cable (phone and iPad both use the standard Apple cord, but keyboard, cameras, etc are unique.)


----------



## Dakota 400

20th Century Rider said:


> Best thing is to do some research.





Bob Dylan said:


> Look @ Android phones, there's lots of really good ones, and not all are so expensive that they require a Second Mortgage to buy.( you don't really need all the latest Bells and Whistles on the NEW AND IMPROVED Models)



Thanks for the advice! I am in no hurry and am one who does tend to research a major purchase to death before making a buying decision. It took me months to do the research before I bought my most recent car.


----------



## Willbridge

John Santos said:


> This comment has drifted into a "smart phone to replace a wired computer" thread, so here goes.
> 
> To remain initially on-topic, I have an international plan on my Verizon contract. (It is fairly cheap at $5/day and it only activates when you use the phone "outside the US". I think it only works in Canada and Mexico, and includes free roaming. It you plan to be out of the US for more than a couple of weeks, there are much better and cheaper options.) I signed up in 2018 for a two week business trip to Calgary in the dead of winter. (Train review: the local LRV was great and free and frequent for my 6-block hotel<->work commute at 20 below in constant snow.) However, in summer 2019 I neglected to disable it and woke up on the TE/SSL approaching El Paso to discover I had been dinged for a day of international calling. Apparently there is a stretch of track east of El Paso where the strongest cell signal is from a Mexican tower so it thinks you are there. Watch out! I think the same thing could happen on the EB on the coast in Washington, looking out as Vancouver Island.
> ................



My friend in Ferndale, Washington (once a stop on the GN SEA<>VAC mail train) gets his cell service from BC islands. He's had a couple of rounds with customer service regarding this, but as an electrical engineer he knows it's cheaper for the carrier to charge at the US domestic rate than to provide proper coverage of his community.

Canada across the water.


----------

